# Hell just froze over...



## limr (May 11, 2016)

I bought a DSLR.


----------



## KC1 (May 11, 2016)

A great test cam to set up your 'real' shots?


----------



## oldhippy (May 11, 2016)

Story, we want the story.


----------



## limr (May 11, 2016)

KC1 said:


> A great test cam to set up your 'real' shots?



Pretty much, yeah.



oldhippy said:


> Story, we want the story.



Well, I'd been thinking of getting a digital camera more "serious" than my little Canon point-and-shoot (which, btw, I haven't used in probably a year) that I might use for taking pictures at the campus events I'm now involved in planning. I also thought it would come in handy if I wanted to do my own tests for film scanning (flatbed vs dslr tests.) And the body was only $160 at KEH.com, in Ex+ condition. The K-r gets excellent reviews as a nothing-fancy-but-solid-on-the-basics kind of a camera, which I figured might be a good fit for me. Put all together, it seemed like it was the right time, price and camera, at least for now.

I've also got a TON of Pentax legacy lenses, such as the Takumar you see in the picture above.

I gotta say, though, it's been a bit of a PITA so far to figure out how to use these legacy lenses. The Takumar is the only one that has an A mode, so I figured out how that one can work on Auto, but for some reason, it kind of freaked out when I tried putting on other lenses. Mirror just kept flipping up, but no pictures were being taken. And with the Takumar, I can take pictures in Auto but so far, I haven't figured out how to get it to work in Manual mode. Grrrrr 

And really, the idea of a camera that doesn't work without batteries is reeeeeeaaaaaallllly weird for me.

Meh - I can always sell it 

Here are two test shots when I finally figured out how to get some images. I was testing low light capability with Zelda. It goes up to 12,800 ISO but is pretty noisy up there:



And I think I managed to get the DOF on this not because I had any control over the aperture but because the lens has a macro setting that I was testing.


----------



## limr (May 11, 2016)

And yes, I do plan on RTFM. It is downloaded and ready to be studied! I'm already bookmarking different sites that talk about how to use legacy lenses with the K-r. It's just going to have to wait until next week since I'm leaving town on Friday for a family weekend and plan on bringing only *real *cameras with me


----------



## KC1 (May 11, 2016)

Noise is just modern film grain.


----------



## limr (May 11, 2016)

KC1 said:


> Noise is just modern film grain.



I don't buy that for a second.


----------



## limr (May 11, 2016)

Y'all, this camera is already annoying me. I don't know if I'm screwing something up because I don't know how to handle the legacy lenses yet, or if there's a problem with compatibility, or if the camera itself is not actually in Ex+ condition. All I know is that I just turned it on to try something I read in a different forum, and the camera started going nuts again, just like it did with the Manual lenses. Mirror would slap whenever I hit any button, and when I hit the shutter, it would slap continuously for about 2 seconds. And suddenly, it's very dark looking through the viewfinder - dark as if I were using a dof preview function on the lens (which is doesn't have.) And the focus ring isn't working.

My K1000 NEVER treated me so poorly!! 

Okay, okay....breathing now...can't obsess about this now...have to go to bed...


----------



## tirediron (May 11, 2016)

That doesn't sound good at all.  I don't speak a lick of Pentax, so I can't help you but hopefully someone can give you some insight.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2016)

I seem to have figured it out for the moment at least. I took out the battery and put it back in, took the lens off, and then turned the camera on before putting the lens back on, making sure the aperture was set on A. Seems to work perfectly on Manual mode now. I also changed some settings that I think stopped the camera from trying to auto focus when pressing the shutter half way. That might have been freaking the camera out - trying to autofocus with a manual focus lens. I'll test it further tomorrow with other lenses.

In the meantime, now I really do need to stop obsessing so I can get some sleep!


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2016)

Good Luck.  Some cameras have a setting for shooting manual-only/legacy glass ... "Shoot Without Lens". At least the price seems right.


----------



## Dave442 (May 12, 2016)

For copying your real pictures with that DSLR be sure to make use of the ease of the multi-image stitching with digital. Reverse mount one of those old Pentax lenses and give it a try, I find it easier than scanning.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2016)

Been doing some research and discovered that "mirror flop" is a fairly common issue. Hopefully it's common enough that someone has come up with a reliable hack for it. If not, it just might be that the camera goes back. I was messing with the camera a little bit this morning and the biggest issue is that it's not consistent. A few frames are fine, and then it starts the mirror flop.


----------



## astroNikon (May 12, 2016)

I was totally lost when I got my D7000 a few years ago.
Before that was a D70 which I never had in Manual, and before that a film N80 and Canon AE-1.

But, this answers why a cold front is moving through the area.


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2016)

It won't let me upload some funny stuff I found with cats and congrats!

So just imagine I sent something funny and nice to you


----------



## waday (May 12, 2016)

I know this is related to the Pentax K-x, but is it relative at all? Using Older Lenses with the PENTAX K-x | Ricoh Imaging Support


----------



## robbins.photo (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> I bought a DSLR.
> 
> View attachment 121412



As the duly appointed representative of Satan's hockey league, you have our gratitude...



Enjoy the new camera


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2016)

Maybe that's why is was $160.


----------



## Designer (May 12, 2016)

It will be nice to have winter sports available when I go to (not) live there.  Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## astroNikon (May 12, 2016)

It went from freezing this morning to now a sticky heat & humidity wave.

I'm guessing, that you threw the Pentax in the trash can ...


----------



## limr (May 12, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> It went from freezing this morning to now a sticky heat & humidity wave.
> 
> I'm guessing, that you threw the Pentax in the trash can ...



If I can't solve the mirror flop problem, then that's maybe where it will go  Although more accurately, it may go into KEH's trash once they refund my money!


----------



## Designer (May 12, 2016)

So this "flopping", does it sound like a loose mirror?  Or something loose inside?  I thought it was mirror "slap" as in; when you release the shutter.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2016)

waday said:


> I know this is related to the Pentax K-x, but is it relative at all? Using Older Lenses with the PENTAX K-x | Ricoh Imaging Support



I think there are definitely similarities. Apparently, the mirror flop issue has to do with the connectors with certain lenses. I'm going to test out a few hacks that I read about and try it on different lenses that are purely manual - no "A" setting on the aperture at all.

Oh but nooooooo, it's the old film cameras that are so unreliable, don't bother with them, it'll be one thing after another...


----------



## limr (May 12, 2016)

Designer said:


> So this "flopping", does it sound like a loose mirror?  Or something loose inside?  I thought it was mirror "slap" as in; when you release the shutter.



It's not a loose mirror - it's the slap of the mirror flipping up and down without the shutter being released. I wouldn't have called it "mirror flop" but that seems to be what people have taken to calling it when discussing this issue.


----------



## astroNikon (May 12, 2016)

eliminate the lens altogether
make a digital pinhole camera ==> How to Take Pinhole Photos with a Digital Camera

but it doesn't help much if the shutter isn't working right.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> > Story, we want the story.
> 
> 
> Well, I'd been DRINKING....


  FTFY


----------



## robbins.photo (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > So this "flopping", does it sound like a loose mirror?  Or something loose inside?  I thought it was mirror "slap" as in; when you release the shutter.
> ...



Bet your kicking yourself now for not staring a "What DSLR should I buy" thread before purchasing.  Because those are always so darn useful.. lol


----------



## 407370 (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> I bought a DSLR.
> 
> View attachment 121412


Next thing you know it will be all:

how to make negatives from a digital file
best software for emulating film look
what chemicals are needed to develop a 32Gb memory card
what does the screen at the back do?
Enjoy.


----------



## Designer (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> It's not a loose mirror - it's the slap of the mirror flipping up and down without the shutter being released. I wouldn't have called it "mirror flop" but that seems to be what people have taken to calling it when discussing this issue.


It sounds as if it is a known problem. Whether it's a design flaw or a maintenance issue, I think I'd send it back.  Your first ever DSLR should be one that you are happy to own and use.


----------



## otherprof (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> I bought a DSLR.
> 
> View attachment 121412


The name, "Takumar" brought back such nice memories. Now if only someone would buy a Miranda camera . . . or mention Mamya Sekor, which took Pentax screw mount type lenses and had a great spot meter . . . ah, memories.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2016)

Well, I decided to try my trusty full-manual 50mm f1.7 on the K-r. There is no A setting on the aperture, no contact points.

Works perfectly. Can't meter in camera but that's what Sunny 16 is for 

Of course I had to try it out on my sweet girls:


----------



## jcdeboever (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > So this "flopping", does it sound like a loose mirror?  Or something loose inside?  I thought it was mirror "slap" as in; when you release the shutter.
> ...


You have a deep voice for a girl. Do you smoke a lot?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pez (May 12, 2016)

limr said:


> Well, I decided to try my trusty full-manual 50mm f1.7 on the K-r. There is no A setting on the aperture, no contact points.
> 
> Works perfectly. Can't meter in camera but that's what Sunny 16 is for
> 
> ...



Wow, I just happened to see your thread!! I love my Pentax gear, but I'm not so sure about the Kr. I never owned a Kx or a Kr. Make sure you have set "Using Aperture Ring" to "enable" in the menu (probably the last item in custom functions). To quickly meter with a manual lens, you can use THE *GREEN* BUTTON. It will set the shutter speed for you.  Also, not sure if this model has "Catch in Focus" capability, but that feature is great. When enabled, the shutter will fire exactly as the subject is in focus.
The M50 1.7 is such a classic lens. I use mine a LOT. Nice cats you have!


----------



## limr (May 16, 2016)

pez said:


> Wow, I just happened to see your thread!! I love my Pentax gear, but I'm not so sure about the Kr. I never owned a Kx or a Kr. Make sure you have set "Using Aperture Ring" to "enable" in the menu (probably the last item in custom functions). To quickly meter with a manual lens, you can use THE *GREEN* BUTTON. It will set the shutter speed for you.  Also, not sure if this model has "Catch in Focus" capability, but that feature is great. When enabled, the shutter will fire exactly as the subject is in focus.
> The M50 1.7 is such a classic lens. I use mine a LOT. Nice cats you have!



The settings are correct - this camera just doesn't like the A lenses. There's something not connecting properly either with the aperture pin or the contacts. The manual lens has no contact points and that's the one that works, although the in-camera meter is useless when using that lens because it has no way of knowing what aperture the lens is set at, so any metering I do has to be with an external meter (either my phone app or my brain  )

Now I have to decide what I want to do with the camera. I would like to be able to use it with more than just one lens, so I either need to return it for something that will work properly with my A lenses, or I have to buy different lenses. Hmmmm...


----------



## pez (May 16, 2016)

With a manual lens set to , say f8, and the camera dial set to M, a touch of the green button should set the shutter speed for a correct exposure, and the same for an A lens if you set a specific aperture. With an A lens set to A on the aperture ring, you should be able to set the aperture with the dial on the back of the camera depending on the mode, or use any mode (auto, Av, P, Sv, Tv, etc). If that won't work with an A lens, then the body has a problem IMO. 
Buuuut, I'm not a Kr expert... Here is the Kr section at PF, and there is a huge amount of knowledge there, plus they will answer any question


----------



## pez (May 17, 2016)

Or, you could trade it for one of these...


----------



## astroNikon (May 17, 2016)

pez said:


> Wow, I just happened to see your thread!! I love my Pentax gear, but I'm not so sure about the Kr. I never owned a Kx or a Kr. Make sure you have set "Using Aperture Ring" to "enable" in the menu (probably the last item in custom functions). To quickly meter with a manual lens, you can use THE *GREEN* BUTTON. It will set the shutter speed for you.  Also, not sure if this model has "Catch in Focus" capability, but that feature is great. When enabled, the shutter will fire exactly as the subject is in focus.
> The M50 1.7 is such a classic lens. I use mine a LOT. Nice cats you have!


Also remember not to press the *RED *button.
NEVER press the *RED *button as it exposes the digital images to light !!


----------



## terri (May 17, 2016)

Well.   I've found this thread very interesting, because I too am looking to buy a relatively cheap Pentax DSLR, for use as a mount for my copystand.   I'd only use my Pentax 50mm on it.   I've been annoyed with the crappy E6 processing I've received the last couple of times I used film on it.   I thought a cheap digi-body like this might be worth a try...now I dunno.


----------



## limr (May 17, 2016)

pez said:


> Or, you could trade it for one of these...



If I had $500, I wouldn't have bought the K-r in the first place! 

But one of the choices is definitely to just return the K-r and save up for a different new Pentax body.


----------



## limr (May 17, 2016)

terri said:


> Well.   I've found this thread very interesting, because I too am looking to buy a relatively cheap Pentax DSLR, for use as a mount for my copystand.   I'd only use my Pentax 50mm on it.   I've been annoyed with the crappy E6 processing I've received the last couple of times I used film on it.   I thought a cheap digi-body like this might be worth a try...now I dunno.



Yeah, I have a feeling I'm going to return the K-r. It seemed like it would suit me because it's fairly basic and I don't need bells or whistles. I know KEH had it in EX+ condition and the issues with the contacts seem to happen with new bodies, not just because it's used or defective, but perhaps it's just not the right camera for me. It also does actually have something loose inside. I can hear it even with no lens mounted on it. I might save up to buy a better body and buy it new instead of used. These digital bodies are so sensitive!


----------



## terri (May 17, 2016)

limr said:


> These digital bodies are so sensitive!



I know, right?    Delicate little flowers, easily wilted.   Probably good enough for what I'm thinking, though - I may have to whisper to it for encouragement: It's okay, honey - just be a lil' one-trick pony for me.


----------



## pez (May 17, 2016)

The just-discontinued K-50 can be had for $269 new. It is far and away better than the Kr and has the sweet Sony 16MP sensor (K-5/K-5II/K01) that is universally liked. It would easily do everything you require and more.


----------



## pez (May 17, 2016)

terri said:


> Well.   I've found this thread very interesting, because I too am looking to buy a relatively cheap Pentax DSLR, for use as a mount for my copystand.   I'd only use my Pentax 50mm on it.   I've been annoyed with the crappy E6 processing I've received the last couple of times I used film on it.   I thought a cheap digi-body like this might be worth a try...now I dunno.


Since you probably don't need a viewfinder for the copy stand, maybe you could locate a K01 body for a song- would work great for that. I used to use mine for macro almost exclusively. It is almost too ugly to take out in public.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 17, 2016)

Hmm, I did a quick scan on the web and it appears the problem could be solved by not using the rechargeable battery ... and use a AA adapter.
http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/116-pentax-k-r/195457-mirror-flop-issue-2.html


... and you need to use only Rodinal to develop the card.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 17, 2016)

... and you need to at least 10x the exposure on the print as the cards always develop pretty dark (I have not figured out how to push the processing).


----------



## pez (May 17, 2016)

And make sure you wash it enough to remove all the excess fixer or else it will keep updating forever.


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2016)

Don't take it on one of your filmwasting walks you will be shot


----------



## limr (May 18, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Don't take it on one of your filmwasting walks you will be shot



I wouldn't dare! 

Guys, the camera is going back. I think I'll take the advice of spending a bit more and getting a K50 new.


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2016)

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Don't take it on one of your filmwasting walks you will be shot
> ...


Get the new full frame the same as you film cameras

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (May 18, 2016)

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Would you like to send me the money for that? No, I didn't think so  So the full frame will have to wait.


----------



## mctb (May 19, 2016)

The K-# series of cameras are much better. I have a K7 I no longer use that I could be persuaded to sell for less than the cost of the K50. I used old M, A, and M42 lenses on it without a single issue. The settings are even still there, you just need to use the green button to meter. I switched to M4/3 for digital. Still shoot Pentax with film though.


----------



## limr (May 19, 2016)

mctb said:


> The K-# series of cameras are much better. I have a K7 I no longer use that I could be persuaded to sell for less than the cost of the K50. I used old M, A, and M42 lenses on it without a single issue. The settings are even still there, you just need to use the green button to meter. I switched to M4/3 for digital. Still shoot Pentax with film though.



Hmmmm...


----------



## waday (May 19, 2016)

limr said:


> mctb said:
> 
> 
> > The K-# series of cameras are much better. I have a K7 I no longer use that I could be persuaded to sell for less than the cost of the K50. I used old M, A, and M42 lenses on it without a single issue. The settings are even still there, you just need to use the green button to meter. I switched to M4/3 for digital. Still shoot Pentax with film though.
> ...


Wrong GIF...


----------



## waday (May 19, 2016)

Or...


----------



## Designer (May 19, 2016)

limr said:


> Now I have to decide what I want to do with the camera. I would like to be able to use it with more than just one lens, so I either need to return it for something that will work properly with my A lenses, or I have to buy different lenses. Hmmmm...


I'm at that stage of life in which I think everything should work as intended, and if it doesn't, I'd take it back and get something that works.


----------



## limr (May 19, 2016)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > mctb said:
> ...



Okay, you've convinced me...or rather Benedict Cumberbatch convinced me....mmmm, Benedict Cumberbatch...

Wait, what was I saying? Oh yeah. Camera. Right. Camera...


----------



## waday (May 19, 2016)

limr said:


> Okay, you've convinced me...or rather Benedict Cumberbatch convinced me....mmmm, Benedict Cumberbatch...
> 
> Wait, what was I saying? Oh yeah. Camera. Right. Camera...


He's so dreamy...


----------



## mctb (May 19, 2016)

If you're interested, it's low shutter count (like sub 3.5k of I remember correctly) and I believe I still have the original box and manual. Look up the reviews on PF. The only downside of it is noise at higher ISO but it's not super noticeable until you get north of 1600 or so.


----------



## limr (May 19, 2016)

mctb said:


> If you're interested, it's low shutter count (like sub 3.5k of I remember correctly) and I believe I still have the original box and manual. Look up the reviews on PF. The only downside of it is noise at higher ISO but it's not super noticeable until you get north of 1600 or so.



Shoot me a PM with a number


----------



## pez (May 19, 2016)

The K-7 has the same sensor from the K20D/Kx/Kr. It's a very solid body, but wasn't around long before the K-5 came out, which was basically the same body with a new sensor.


----------



## mctb (May 20, 2016)

pez said:


> The K-7 has the same sensor from the K20D/Kx/Kr. It's a very solid body, but wasn't around long before the K-5 came out, which was basically the same body with a new sensor.



True. The K5 sensor is better at higher ISO but not all that much in normal range ISO shooting. I throw it out there as it has been sitting in a Lowepro bag in my closet since switching to M4/3. If I do not sell it, I will probably send it out to have an IR conversion done on it. I also have my old ist DS sitting right next to it.


----------



## pez (May 20, 2016)

mctb said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > The K-7 has the same sensor from the K20D/Kx/Kr. It's a very solid body, but wasn't around long before the K-5 came out, which was basically the same body with a new sensor.
> ...



I want to have one of my old bodies converted to IR really bad! Maybe one of my K01's. But it's a conundrum which type of IR conversion to do.


----------



## medic2230 (May 20, 2016)

limr said:


> I bought a DSLR.
> 
> View attachment 121412


----------



## limr (May 20, 2016)

medic2230 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a DSLR.
> ...



I know, right???   Don't worry, it will never replace my film cameras! It will just supplement for those times when convenience actually matters to me.


----------



## pez (May 20, 2016)

Convenience?? Whereas once I would carefully burn up a couple of rolls of say, Tri-X (which I had already spent time loading from a bulk roll into cassettes). Then, I'd stay up all night in the darkroom, picking out a few good frames, over-thinking, and ending up with a few prints that I was somewhat satisfied with. Nowadays, after making sure everything is charged and ready, I shoot about a million frames at wherever I decided to go. Then I go home and stay up all night deleting stuff, "post processing", and over-thinking everything. Takes about the same amount of time


----------



## pez (Jun 9, 2016)

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Don't take it on one of your filmwasting walks you will be shot
> ...


Did you ever get this worked out, Leonore?


----------



## limr (Jun 9, 2016)

pez said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I sent the K-r back to KEH and ended up with the K-7 from mctb mentioned above. Posted a couple of threads with shots from it: A walk with a digital camera  and Old tricks with a new toy


----------

